

Ask HN: Coders' guide to the investment lingo - CodeMage

Being a coder (and not having my own startup either), I sometimes have a very hard time reading articles about VCs, angels, investment and such. Basically, if the article is full of terms like "liquidity", "preferred shares", "dividend accrual" or "exit strategy", the most I can hope is to understand the general tone of it.<p>What reading (books, sites, etc) would you recommend as a good way to start educating myself about these concepts?
======
sgoraya
The book: The Entrepreneur's Guide to Business Law

Helped me tremendously - I was in the same boat as you and gave this book a
shot - Easy to read, good as a reference as well;

